# White Zombie



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Rumor is that Tobe Hooper is interested in doing a remake of one of my favorite films - the Lugosi classic "White Zombie."

While I don't think we need another remake, I would enjoy seeing a return to the voodoo/black magic angle in the zombie film. I have gotten completely burned out on the Romero-type flesh eaters, and don't see that there is much left to say on that subject.

However, a return to the "roots" of the genre could be interesting.........

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=11121


----------

